# Need To Source This Packaging



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm new to this amazing forum. Happy days!!

I'm trying to put a line of t-shirts out at the moment.

I'm trying to source this type of packaging or something very similar. Its resealable at the bottom.



























Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Vini


----------



## lenny118 (Oct 11, 2007)

Start here.

Custom Plastic Pouches Zipper or Tape Closure Leak Proof
custom plastic pouches - Google Search


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Lenny,

Thanks for that, i have googled like a mad thing for quite a while, i am hoping that it is a "stock" item, and that it would have a industry name. But i'm going to email the first link you gave and see what they say.

thanks again

Vini


----------



## etctees (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey there,

You'll really, really want to check out the tag "packaging" by following this link: packaging related topics at T-Shirt Forums

You'll find that a bunch of people are in the same situation as you, wanting to explore various options for packaging. In general, to get those things custom made to your specs, you're looking at outsourcing to developing nations with minimums in the 5,000 - 10,000 range.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes, thanks for that. I've found out that they are pvc back(black part) and pvc/vinyl front clear part, with a stiffener in the euroslot(to stop the bag from sagging while hanging on a rod). Not environmentally friendly at all, made in the far east, thinking of PET plastic boxes, as cheap, can colour print all over them, and recycleable. I am looking, initially for between 5k/10k to start.


----------

